# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  الوحدة

## قناوي احلام

في وحدتي أجد ذاتي ... اجد أماني وسلامي ، راحتي وحكمتي ، في وحدتي يكبر حبي لروحي  لسمائي  ولقمري و لنجومي ولشهابي .... اجد صفائي نقائي اجد كليتي وفراغي ..
  اجد ظالتي و مكنونتي اجد حريتي و ملاذي ، في وحدتي اجد حياة .

----------

